# Show Results!!



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I had a show today, and rode Zucchini! Haven't ridden him in a year so it was pretty akward at first, but we still had a GREAT time! 
First class, I think we were horrible but it was a pleasure class and we placed third. He was an angel as usual but my position stunk.  
Second class, we were great!! FIRST PLACE!! 
Next class was jumping. We went first and got 1 refusal during the warm up round, and one during our actual round. :'( SUPER fun course but we didn't place. Still, we did really well, we've never really been good at jumping, used to never b able to get him over ANYTHING. . so two refusals was GREAT! 
next class jumping too- again we went first and we had a great time but one refusal.... which led us to have a 5th place  well at least we placed in that one && it was FUN


----------



## xXMysteryXx (Oct 26, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Hope he gets even better!


----------

